# The German Christmas Market @ Sussex Fairgrounds, August NJ - December 2,3,4



## PachangaDad (Apr 6, 2014)

Come see the *Pocono Mountain Garden Railway Society* displaying it's love for the hobby at the 2nd Annual showing @ "The German Christmas Market NJ" 
in the Greenhouse of Sussex Fairgrounds located in Augusta NJ.
Plenty to see, do, eat and drink. Great ideas for Christmas gifts. An in / outdoor event.

Mark your calendars, December 2, 3, 4 - Friday - Sunday
🚂🚂🚂🚂🚂🚂🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🚂🚂🚂🚂🚂🚂🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄🎄

For more info:The German Christmas Market NJ

Stop by and say hello or if you care join us for all year-round fun with the hobby.

*[email protected]*


----------

